# That 1 girl



## Hot shot98 (Oct 20, 2011)

Do you think that it is possible for someone to find a 400 + ssbbw?
At around 20 - 30 years old.. I've been looking for months... Couldn't find a thing for me  

Tell us your story about your girl!


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 21, 2011)

Is there anyway Conrad can give a test to weed out the morons before they join?


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 21, 2011)

JMCGB said:


> Is there anyway Conrad can give a test to weed out the morons before they join?



Now, now. Remember that anyone who joins any large forum may not be as intimately familiar with the rules and customs of the land as the regulars, and calling newbies morons is not very nice. Sure, Hot shot98 could have phrased things a bit differently or perhaps looked around a bit more, but by and large, the issue probably looms large in the minds of many a young FA.

The answer, of course, is that anything is possible if that is what one truly and sincerely wants.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 21, 2011)

Hot shot98 said:


> Do you think that it is possible for someone to find a 400 + ssbbw?
> At around 20 - 30 years old.. I've been looking for months... Couldn't find a thing for me
> 
> Tell us your story about your girl!



They're not "my" girls by any stretch of the imagination, but I'm pretty good friends with a number of women over 400 pounds, many of whom are in that specified age range.

So yes, it's possible.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 21, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> Now, now. Remember that anyone who joins any large forum may not be as intimately familiar with the rules and customs of the land as the regulars, and calling newbies morons is not very nice. Sure, Hot shot98 could have phrased things a bit differently or perhaps looked around a bit more, but by and large, the issue probably looms large in the minds of many a young FA.
> 
> The answer, of course, is that anything is possible if that is what one truly and sincerely wants.



Also have to take into consideration that some people just joining us have never actually seen an ssbbw in person. Especially if those joining members are 21 and younger. 

But when has that ever stopped the white knights from attacking any and all newcomers that might possibly offend their precious princesses?


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 21, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Also have to take into consideration that some people just joining us have never actually seen an ssbbw in person. Especially if those joining members are 21 and younger.
> 
> But when has that ever stopped the white knights from attacking any and all newcomers that might possibly offend their precious princesses?



Guess you and Conrad see things differently than me. How about looking for more than a couple months than maybe asking the question. I get that some people just don't know better, but this has TROLL written all over it. As for your white knights comment, I have no comment. Not starting a shit storm because I actually like you man. 

For those who gave me rep thanks, you all saw what I saw!


----------



## elroycohen (Oct 22, 2011)

JMCGB said:


> Guess you and Conrad see things differently than me. How about looking for more than a couple months than maybe asking the question. I get that some people just don't know better, but this has TROLL written all over it. As for your white knights comment, I have no comment. Not starting a shit storm because I actually like you man.
> 
> For those who gave me rep thanks, you all saw what I saw!



There you go. Brag all about the rep you got for the negative post. This thread may not get Hot shot his answers on how to meet the woman of his dreams, but at least it will show him how not to interact with fellow FA's.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 22, 2011)

JMCGB said:


> Guess you and Conrad see things differently than me. How about looking for more than a couple months than maybe asking the question. I get that some people just don't know better, but this has TROLL written all over it. As for your white knights comment, I have no comment. Not starting a shit storm because I actually like you man.
> 
> For those who gave me rep thanks, you all saw what I saw!



Of course it has troll written all over it but there's a small possibility that its not a troll. The 98 in his name could very well be his birth year and while that would get him rightfully booted out of here, its better to learn information young than have it be too late in life.

I had to lurk 9 around months before I could finally enter the chatroom so I know what its like to have all sorts of questions and comments....and I also know what its like to be ridiculed, laughed at and made to feel 2 feet tall because of inexperience and preferences.

I guess the best explanation is I have the "innocent until proven guilty" approach where everyone else seems to be "guilty until proven innocent".


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 22, 2011)

elroycohen said:


> There you go. Brag all about the rep you got for the negative post. This thread may not get Hot shot his answers on how to meet the woman of his dreams, but at least it will show him how not to interact with fellow FA's.



Here is your whiteknight Kevin. LOL!


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 23, 2011)

JMCGB said:


> Here is your whiteknight Kevin. LOL!



I've been around for 7 years and you want to know what I noticed?

Look at some of the real life actions at the members here, you'll see a lot of female interaction. Like you'll see models chill with the models, non-models chill with models, non-models chill with the non-models. I don't mean at bashes either, I see a lot of real life interaction with the female members of the community. Meetups, hangouts and simple lunch dates happen all the time.

Compare that to the almost ZERO interaction between male members. Other than a select few I can count on one hand how many times I've seen some of the male members in person anywhere other than a bash. Mainly I see the males trying to push each other out of the way in a vain attempt to look good for the ladies (hence the white knight term). I believe the term is "cock blocking" and I've seen it happen on Dimensions, other forums and even real life. I've been involved in some sports teams with locker rooms that didn't get along but I've never seen anything like the lack of respect shown to each other by male members of the community.

That's not to say that the female members all get along, but I've seen a lot more camaraderie from the female members than I do the male. Am I the only one who feels this way or do others see this too?

Now this is just my opinion, its not a fact. For all I know there are a group of you who hang out at the bar every other day. This is just what I'VE seen and I've been around a long time.


----------

